# Instalacja KDE4 - openslp

## Zitan

Instalacja KDE4 konczy sie niepowodzeniem na pakiecie net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r1

```
 * 

 * QA Notice: Package has poor programming practices which may compile

 *            fine but exhibit random runtime failures.               

 *                                                                    

 * /usr/include/bits/string3.h:52: warning: call to __builtin___memcpy_chk will always overflow destination buffer

 *                                                                                                                

 *  Please file a bug about this at http://bugs.gentoo.org/                                                       

 *  with the maintaining herd of the package.                                                                     

 *                                                                                                                

 * ERROR: net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r1 failed:                                                                       

 *   install aborted due to poor programming practices shown above                                                

 *                                                                                                                

 * Call stack:                                                                                                    

 *   misc-functions.sh, line 975:  Called install_qa_check                                                        

 *   misc-functions.sh, line 660:  Called die                                                                     

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                  

 *                              die "install aborted due to" \                                                    

 *                                                                                                                

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r1',                            

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r1'.                             

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r1/temp/build.log'.              

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r1/temp/environment'.       

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r1/work/openslp-1.2.1'                                             

!!! post install failed; exiting.
```

Usmialem sie jak to przeczytalem install aborted due to poor programming practices shown above.  Nie zainstalujesz KDE bo programista od openslp ma duzy dystans do siebie Package has poor programming practices which may compile fine but exhibit random runtime failures.

Emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_rc79 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r1, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================                                           

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6850_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1    

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 11 Sep 2010 13:45:02 +0000                                                          

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7                                                                                 

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4                                                                     

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                                 

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                  

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3                                                                                  

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1                                                                                 

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.67                                                                                   

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1                                                             

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1                                                                              

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r1                                                                               

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                 

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10                                                                                 

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2                                                                                

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)                                                      

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                              

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                          

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio virtuoso" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nouveau nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

google zawiodlo tym razem

EDIT

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329039

----------

## Ravak

Nowy portage (bodajże od 2.1.9.4) ubija instalację. Obejściem może być:

```
export VERY_BRAVE_OR_VERY_DUMB='yes'
```

A następnie `emerge net-libs/openslp`.

----------

## Crenshaw

A popatrz sobie ktory pakiet wyciaga ta paczke (equery z odpowiednim parametrem). Mozna sobie ustawic flage use zeby tego nie chcialo.

----------

